# Flex-California: Routes are too spread out



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been flexing for over six months. Recently, I would say about a month ago, routes are really terrible. 5-6 stops and the drops are all spread out. 

Routes are crossing 3 to 4 to 5 cities sometimes. It's seems like Amazon is trying to fill the 2 hours for the drivers. I thinks it's NUTS!

Sometimes you get a cluster then the last drop takes you WAY to the boonies somewhere.

The managers at my station are aware of the problem but they don't have a solution. They even suggested writing in to CSR..which we all know is canned answers and most of the time they're clueless.

This is not a win win when drivers are driving more than delivering. You have to race back just to get the next route. Exhausted after 4 hours.

If any of you drivers are experiencing the same, please share your thoughts and or comments. Maybe a solution? 

We are after all ICs and we have to work together. Thanks.


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

Longest Hot Wheel drive I had. Downtown LA to Santa Monica.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome to the new Flex


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> We are after all ICs and we have to work together. Thanks.


Hate to break it to you. No, we don't. It's every person for themselves. You may call it selfish, but the fact is that we're IC. I as in Independent.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Simple solution: Stop taking 2 hour routes.

I can't imagine the 3 hour (or 4 hour if they still have those there) are at all like that.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

sometimes UCA1 has terrible spread out routes, but I can almost always make it back to the warehouse in time for the next drop.

i'm not sure if the routes are system generated, or if someone is physically putting them together, but I do know a lot of the warehouse managers don't know the SF area very well, so stops that may look like their close together on a map is not always close together when delivering.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Hate to break it to you. No, we don't. It's every person for themselves. You may call it selfish, but the fact is that we're IC. I as in Independent.


Exactly my point. We have no representation whatsoever. Amazon can do whatever it wishes without recourse, just like Uber, Lyft and every other gigs out there.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> Simple solution: Stop taking 2 hour routes.
> 
> I can't imagine the 3 hour (or 4 hour if they still have those there) are at all like that.


The whole point of doing Flex is to make money. While the base pay may be good for others, tips add up will make a huge difference in your pay.

I use to average 8 to 10 stops per block. now that number is down to 5 or 7. My average pay per 8 hour block went down 30% and I'm driving dead miles about the same percentage.



soupergloo said:


> sometimes UCA1 has terrible spread out routes, but I can almost always make it back to the warehouse in time for the next drop.
> 
> i'm not sure if the routes are system generated, or if someone is physically putting them together, but I do know a lot of the warehouse managers don't know the SF area very well, so stops that may look like their close together on a map is not always close together when delivering.


This is exactly what's happening now. They are reducing the amount of stops and spreading out the delivery area. Earnings are taking a toll.

The other day, I saw a driver making Amazon delivery (not Sprouts or Bristol) two houses up from where I was making a drop.



K5UBER said:


> Longest Hot Wheel drive I had. Downtown LA to Santa Monica.
> View attachment 110152


I really hate Hotwheels and try to avoid it at all cost.


----------

